# what pier in florida lands the most Kings??



## SChooker (Oct 17, 2009)

Will be in florida in a cpl weeks kings are moving south what pier has the best reputation for kings on deck?? thanks chuck:fishing:


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Panama City Beach. Kings are starting to move out so they're not as thick as they were before but still better now than just about any time on the east coast.


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Skyway piers! There all over the joint right now..


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Skyway might be ok right now but normally during king season, it's not hard to catch your limit of kings very quickly at Panama City. I've fished all over the state and PCB is impossible to beat.


----------



## bigbass14.3 (Mar 8, 2006)

*kings*

Is there any websites for these piers and what do you mean by you can catch your limit with no problem I fish in the carolinas and if you catch one it is good much less a limit but I am really interested in fishing one of theses also how is the cobia fishing.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

http://emeraldcoastpierfishing.myfastforum.org/index.php


----------



## bigbass14.3 (Mar 8, 2006)

thanks that was very cool, could you tell me if Iam reading this right yall catch sails from the pier also I don't see any king rigs on the rail how do you fish for them what type of rig? I want to try this pier when does the season start for your big fish ours usally starts around late may or mid june. thanks again


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Our season starts in April or whenever the water hits the low 70's. There are no trolley rigs, we liveline baits or "snobble" dead cigar minnows.

As for sails, yes we do catch them. This was a stellar year, usually only a couple are caught each year from the piers all along the coast and I caught 2 in less than a week.


----------



## dunedevil (Jul 30, 2009)

I've only fished the skyway piers a couple of times when I've been down visiting my mother in law, but I can tell you that the marine life around them is phenomenal. The last time I was there, I fished the Southern span, and had a 10 ft. hammerhead try and eat my live bait. I couldn't believe how quickly he appeared out of nowhere. I also had a pair of cobia swim past my bait, and kept on going. So the fishing off of either one of these spans is probably awesome right now.


----------



## bigbass14.3 (Mar 8, 2006)

what would be a good setup for king and cobia down there i want to try next year, what type of equipment and rigs we use 69lb wire and three hooks. Any help please .

thanks Jason


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

A large spinning reel capable of holding at least 250 yards of #15 mono and an 8-9 foot spinning rod. That's for kings. Cobia, same thing but heavier mono or braid, that's what I prefer. Alot of it is sightcasting, especially for cobia.

For king, a single #4 treble hook and #31 singlestrand wire is usually all you need.


----------



## SChooker (Oct 17, 2009)

*Kings on piers in FL*

Thanks Emanuel your the first to step forward with some info cant wait to fish there like the other carolina gentleman was saying we fish alot of kings with trolley rigs of course every body has there ways and if that is what is used in PCB thats what im using lol would like to see that rig set up! the kings are starting to move back down south from the carolinas how long will they be around the piers in the winter there?? thanks again for the info chuck:fishing:


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Sometimes the kings will stay almost into December, it all depends on the water temps.

Like I said, there's no trolley rigging here, in fact, it's prohibited on most Gulf Coast piers. In the Carolinas, there may only be a couple kings that come through in a day. Here, there can be literally hundreds. Trolley rigs would only be a nuisance.

The preferred setup is a Penn 706z or Van Staal 250 on a 9' rod that can throw a dead cigar minnow and #15 mono into a 15 kt headwind.

I should mention, I've kingfished Myrtle Beach years ago and this is a whole different ballgame.


----------



## bigbass14.3 (Mar 8, 2006)

do you land most of the kings that hit, with only one hook and where do you hook your bait we use three hooks and bait up to three pounds what do you use? and what is the main bait for cobia's ? sorry for all the ? but I really am interested how yall fish for kings and it may improve my technique some ...I hope.

jason


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

For kings, we usually use a frozen or fresh dead cigar minnow with one treble hook in the nose. You cast it out and slowly drift it with the current, pick up your slack and keep it out of other people's lines. It's known as "snobbling" and it is main method used here.

On the East Coast, you might catch one or two kings in a day, for the whole pier. Here, it's not uncommon to be offered a #20 king that someone just caught because they already have one bigger in the cooler.

For cobia, in the spring we use large jigs like these.


----------



## bigbass14.3 (Mar 8, 2006)

how much are rooms to stay near the pier, I would really love to try this next year and what are the odds of catching a king , cobia or just even hooking a sail


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Depends on when you come. Sailfish are rare normally, this year was a massive exception. If you came in say, July, you're about guaranteed a king. Mid-march through May is cobia season. That is a madhouse.


----------



## Kingfshr (Jan 31, 2009)

Penn 706s and Mitchell 302s with manual rollers are preffered. The Bailless reels allow ya to free spool your bait when a King takes it, this allows them to swallow it and reduces cut offs. I have seen a 46 lb King caught using this technique. My personal best is 28lb. 12 to 18 lb'rs are pretty common.

I also landed a 18 lb Mahii this summer from PCB Pier.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

18 lbs? Wow, that mahi keeps getting bigger each time Bobby. Seriously, we need to post some pictures here of the kings and other fish we catch off the pier here, especially with the light tackle. Think some of those East Coast boys believe you need shark tackle to catch some green meat.

#20 king, caught on a spinning reel and #20 mono. Single treble hook and 12" of wire:










Sailfish:


----------



## Kingfshr (Jan 31, 2009)

Actually it's shrinking. Was 20lb. 35"s


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I think you held it next to Joe to make it look bigger. opcorn:


----------



## Kingfshr (Jan 31, 2009)

Matt got a pretty good one.


----------



## Kingfshr (Jan 31, 2009)

Hey i'm 7ft tall. Your still chapped I Googan'd your Sail vid. LOL


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Yeah...about that.


----------



## Kingfshr (Jan 31, 2009)

10/31/09 Blaminack got this King on Lite Tackle at PCB Pier.


----------



## bluefish1928 (Jun 9, 2007)

emanuel said:


> Sometimes the kings will stay almost into December, it all depends on the water temps.
> 
> Like I said, there's no trolley rigging here, in fact, it's prohibited on most Gulf Coast piers. In the Carolinas, there may only be a couple kings that come through in a day. Here, there can be literally hundreds. Trolley rigs would only be a nuisance.
> 
> ...


i thought penn 704 had very low drag pressure compared to more modern reels but are practically dunk proof.

btw in myrtle beach it common to go a week or longer without a king taken from a certain pier


----------



## blaminack (Apr 10, 2009)

Yeah the 704 is fine for pier fishing. We normally keep a light drag to prevent hooks pulling, and it also allows the King to do his fighting away from the pier and other lines. The pic of me that Kingfishr posted was on a Slammer 460 with a 7'6" rod and 12# test. Fun stuff!


----------



## SChooker (Oct 17, 2009)

*Liveline?*

Emanuel its funny in north or south carolina they would not let you freeline around there trolley rigs during king season!! pretty touchy subject to some of the old timers up here !! lol explain the live line rig set up to me ! are you floating it (snobbing) or putting out on the bottom with a long leader? Are you using the weight of the bait to cast it out ! I will be comming down before dec want to make sure i got this right maybe i will see you on the pier thanks again chuck:fishing:


----------



## panhandler (Jan 2, 2009)

SC freelining is done with a live cigar minnow, herring, hardtail, threadfin, etc. Around 15-17 lb test mainline, knotted to a short wire leader around 15 in. long, 31 lb singlestrand is what I use, some prefer 27lb sevenstrand. Hook would be a bronze or black #2 treble, 4x strong. No stinger hook needed. No weights. Snobbling is done with dead baits, usually a cigar minnow, but other dead baits can be used too. A snobble rig is the same as yould use for freelining. Snobbling is not "floating". To snobble you either sight cast to a king, or you can blind cast and try to work one up.Either way you make your cast and allow the bait to settle a few seconds, then work the bait back to the surface, then allow to settle again. The method is really something you have to see to understand. What you are trying to do is imitate a injured or dying baitfish. Snobbling often outfishes freelined live bait. Since we use spinning tackle there is no need to use stinger hooks, just freespool at the strike and they'll suck it all the way in.


----------



## SChooker (Oct 17, 2009)

*free line!!*

Thanks pan handler for the information from what i am hearing its almost over kill up hear !! lol thanks again chuck hook ummmm :fishing:


----------

